# Low abdominal pain first thing in morning - 30 weeks



## AliceFold (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi

I am 30 weeks pregnant and I have been having pain in my lower abdomin (below bump) when I get up in the morning.  It only happens every few days and can range from being mild to so painful that I have lie down again as I begin to feel light headed.

I mentioned this to the midwife 2 weeks ago and she said it was probably stretching pains.  However yesterday it went on for several hours before subsiding.  Today I have had no pain.

I have had a myomectomy and wonder if it is connected to the scar tissue or adhesions relating to that operation.

I am back at the midwife on Wednesday and will speak to her again about it but wondered if you could give me some advice in the meantime?

Many thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
It could be stretching pains, but they don't usually carry on for so long, if it happens again, and us lasting.more than about a minute, ring the hospital,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

